# Ukrainian: зимою і дівка шмаркачка



## Kolan

Please help us (at the Russian forum) to parse the following saying in Ukrainian:

"В літку і качка прачка, а зимою і дівка шмаркачка",

split from here (a few posts at the end)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1282104


----------



## CoolDiamond

Возможно, фраза означает, что с легким трудом всяк справится, а с тяжелым трудом (с тяжелыми условиями труда, ситуации и т.д.) даже специалисту справится не легко.


----------



## Kolan

CoolDiamond said:


> Возможно, фраза означает, что с легким трудом всяк справится, а с тяжелым трудом (с тяжелыми условиями труда, ситуации и т.д.) даже специалисту справится не легко.


Then шмаркачка makes no sense here. That's the problem.


----------



## CoolDiamond

kolan said:


> then шмаркачка makes no sense here. That's the problem.


Если перевести дословно на русский, пословица звучит так: Летом и утка прачка, а зимой и девка соплячка (т.е. зимой, когда в воде возится не очень приятно, так как холодно, даже работящая девка стирает с большой неохотой и лиш бы как, словно ленивая соплячка)
Еще один вариант этой пословицы звучит так: Влітку і качка прачка, а зимою і Тереся не береться - Летом и утка прачка, а зимой и Тереся (имя девушки) не берется (за стирку).
Это лишь мое мнение. Честно говоря, впервые слышу эту пословицу.


----------



## Kolan

cooldiamond said:


> Если перевести дословно на русский, пословица звучит так: Летом и утка прачка, а зимой и девка соплячка (т.е. зимой, когда в воде возится не очень приятно, так как холодно, даже работящая девка стирает с большой неохотой и лиш бы как, словно ленивая соплячка)
> Еще один вариант этой пословицы звучит так: Влітку і качка прачка, а зимою і Тереся не береться - Летом и утка прачка, а зимой и Тереся (имя девушки) не берется (за стирку).
> Это лишь мое мнение. Честно говоря, впервые слышу эту пословицу.


Вот меня сопли и смущают. Единственное объяснение, которое я нахожу, строится на физиологическом предположении, что если стирать зимой в ледяной воде, то простынешь и будут сопли. А если сопли - то девушке придётся часто сморкаться, отсюда и шмаркачка. Но это слишком прямолинейные умозаключения, не слишком характерные для народных сравнений (типа утка - прачка).


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> Но это слишком прямолинейные умозаключения


Я украинского не знаю настолько , поэтому когда тащила в исходный тред эту фразу, прямолинейное умозаключение меня вполне устроило .

Даже и не уверена, является ли она в таком виде "народной" или же искусно сконструирована самим этим шутником Прокуратовым "из того, что было" .
По крайней мере, в приведённом им списке пословиц, вдохновивших его на его антинаучное творчество, этой я не нашла).

Уточню: как пишет он сам в предисловии  http://prozvisha.narod.ru/index.htm
"Прозвища снабжены всем тем, что было под рукой: пословицы,          феня, частушки, латинские изречения, классические цитаты из классики и          крылатые выражения, рецепты блюд украинской кухни и советская чернуха."

P.S. В принципе, можно спросить у самого автора про происхождение этой фразы. И его её толкование.


----------



## ua4ever

There is no such saying or idiom in Ukrainian.  At least, it is not found in any of the dictionaries that I have.  Moreover, it does not make sense.

However, there do exist the following idioms:

Влітку і качка прачка

or more extended:

Влітку і качка прачка, а зимою і Тереся не береться.


Note that the adverb "Влітку" is one word.

The phrases' meaning is that when the work (прання - laundry) is easy (влітку - during the summer), then anyone (качка - a duck) can do it but when it is hard not even the experts (Тереся, a girl's name) would undertake the task (не береться).

So, the literal translation would be:

During the summer even a duck can do laundry, but during the winter even a washerwoman would stay away.


----------



## CoolDiamond

This is what I told in my post here in this thread


----------

